# My Betta won't follow my finger or anything?



## YourBoyCameron (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey everyone, I got my Betta about a month ago, he's living in a 1L Tank, with a filter, nothing else, he's got a couple of plastic plants too, I want to get him more but I just can't afford it.

I honestly don't think he's happy  
He made a bubble nest (I think?) 
See the picture.
But if I try and play games with him or try and move my finger around and get him to follow it he just moves back and swims away, I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Cez (Nov 13, 2012)

Perhaps he doesn't associate your finger with anything. Where are your fingers when you feed him?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Many fish will move away from your fingers. 
Only those that associate your fingers with food will actually follow your finger.


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

Every betta has their own personality, which make every betta cool and unique xD.


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

My betta was unhappy for a week until I put him in the 20 gallon long. He loves it! He swim all the time and come to the front of the glass because he is curious of who walks by xD. Happy betta recover fast =]!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I have my betta's follow chopsticks now. Because 2 of my betta pack a mean bite lol


----------



## YourBoyCameron (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And does anyone know if this is a Bubble Nest? I'm not sure if it is.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

no it's just the tank's bubbles, it happens when the tank is new or you performed a water change. Don't worry they will blow it eventually :3


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

OH!!!! Now I see what the picture is!!!
I was thinking it was put up in error. hehe

Ya those are just wittle air bubbles that come with new tanks or decor. It'll go away shortly/may soon get replaced with an actual bubble nest.
Here is a photo of one of the many bubble nests Spike has made. This was his 1st nest and I had woken up to it. Amazing how they mostly appear over night.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

You should get him a heater - they don't cost very much for such a small container as what you have him in and it's really important to his well being to be warm.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My male bettas don't like my finger at all. Fishie actually gets startled by it usually, and Shiny will back up and swim in the other direction. On the other hand, my female will follow my finger on the outside of the tank, and will bite it if I put it in the tank. hehe.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

YourBoyCameron said:


> Hey everyone, I got my Betta about a month ago, he's living in a 1L Tank, with a filter, nothing else, he's got a couple of plastic plants too, I want to get him more but I just can't afford it.
> 
> I honestly don't think he's happy
> He made a bubble nest (I think?)
> ...


You should upgrade him to a 1.5gal at least imo (think half a bottle of cola that's 2L/2=1L). And get a heater (a must for tropical fish). Maybe a live plant and he'll be happy!!


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

My betta follows my finger sometimes, even if I put it near the water. But when my girlfriend does it, he follows it all day lol. She don't even feed him with her fingers (She scared he's going to bite her lol). I was like man, he don't like me! Lol.

But you should definitely get a heater for that fella. He will blow more bubble nest cause he's going to be happy and loving you!


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Bettas don't make nest because they're happy. They will make them once they're mature enough and as a mark of territory (if you notice sometimes they will just blow bubbles around the edge of the tank walls). I've seen bettas at petco/smart making nests in yellowish water with clamped fins in those ridiculous cups. An active betta with flowing tail/fins that eats like a pig is a sign of health and happiness. Oh and the intensity of their colors can give you clues on stess/depression you could even look for the stress stripe.


----------



## YourBoyCameron (Nov 16, 2012)

What about if he doesn't flare up? I held up a mirror to him to see if he'd flare, and he wouldn't


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

He's most likely depressed with his living conditions. Remeber 1.5gal or more, 76-80* temp, clean treated water, and healthy diet. NLS pellets or Omega1 betta pellets/flakes which ever your betta prefers most likely the pellets


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Some bettas are calmer than others. My previous betta flared only once in his lifetime.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

I have one that flares at me every time I walk near his tank, and another who never ever flares at me at all. Some are just more laid back than others. But I do agree that you should meet his basic needs as stated above.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

agreed ^ some are just docile and gentle
You should be worried if he dosent seem to get excited when he sees you or when its feeding time.
So forget about flaring and nests and put your efforts towards meeting the criteria I stated before.


----------

